

Google Chrome sucks. Is there any solution to this problem. - invdevm

I do not want to use Google Chrome due to privacy concerns. I generally use Comodo Dragon. But one problem with it is that Google doesn't allow extensions to be installed on it from it Chrome store. Only thing I can do is to install extensions on Chromium browser and then sync it back to Comodo Dragon.<p>Any possible way to install extensions via Dragon only?
======
pokoleo
Use chromium.

